# Drinks of the Road (booze)



## TheUndeadPhoenix

So I wanted to post this. I know all about Sidewalk Slams, so we can skip those
So anyway, I make a drink today. Here's the recipe:


1/3 of the cup filled with Kraken or some black rum
A large "shot" of vanilla extract (I have vodka that's have vanilla beans in it for over a year, some thick stuff)
and the rest of the cup with milk

Its strong and tastes heavily of rum. The vanilla adds a nice touch to it.

What else you guys drink on the road?


----------



## bryanpaul

me and my buddies from MD when we were out and about used to "drink a cappy"......a "cappy" is just Old Bay seafood seasoning sprinkled on your beer...dont really have to mix it in just shake some on the rim and take a drink....be passin that shit around...you can also "smoke a cappy" but thats another story














CAPPY


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

That actually sounds like it would be good, as weird as it is. They put salt on the rim of the glass for margaritas, so I don't think that would be a bad idea. And Old Bay tastes awesome by itself


----------



## Kodiak

Firewater


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Kodiak said:


> Firewater


Whiskey is good, but I'm talking about stuff you mix with booze. Like booze + booze = better booze or booze + stuff = tasty etc lol


----------



## Kodiak

Wild Turkey and a bottle of Tabasco or a gallon jug with a six pack of Guinness and a handle of Kilbeggan dumped in it.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Kodiak said:


> Wild Turkey and a bottle of Tabasco or a gallon jug with a six pack of Guinness and a handle of Kilbeggan dumped in it.


Sounds good


----------



## CXR1037

Kodiak said:


> Wild Turkey and a bottle of Tabasco


 
I'm considering riding trains out to wherever you are and smacking you for these words. Desecrating cheap whiskey is one thing, desecrating Wild Turkey should be punishable by egregious bodily harm.

What do I drink on the road? Nothing cheaper than Mississippi Mud. All that mixed up booze is for alcoholics and low-lifes.

cxr - you are what you drink


----------



## Kodiak

CXR1037 said:


> I'm considering riding trains out to wherever you are and smacking you for these words. Desecrating cheap whiskey is one thing, desecrating Wild Turkey should be punishable by egregious bodily harm.
> 
> What do I drink on the road? Nothing cheaper than Mississippi Mud. All that mixed up booze is for alcoholics and low-lifes.
> 
> cxr - you are what you drink


Agreed. It an Alaskan thing. I never seen people drink how Alaskans do. I am a future alcoholic. If only you could see my blood lines hahaha.


----------



## Earth

A Rasta I knew used to drink Jamacian rum with Ensure, so he could get his "Ensurance"
I am not making this up.....

I myself am semi retired from the drinking life, so I no longer really discuss anything related to it but I will add that last year, I was still making a mean SKYY Smoothie, which even my ex could never deny


----------



## wizehop

Traveling is about the bare essentials ..straight whiskey and beer is the only way to go....Whiskey is king because its less to carry, packs a punch and when your trackside waiting forever for your train you can rock toss the fuck out of it.


----------



## TheLoneRat

apple juice and whiskey, or straight whiskey.


----------



## TheLoneRat

maybe some night train.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

This sounds crazy.... But sometimes i actually pour scotch over ice and let it sit for a couple of mins and drink it!!!!! I'm a cuuuhhrazy boy!!


----------



## Cardboard

Kodiak said:


> Agreed. It an Alaskan thing. I never seen people drink how Alaskans do. I am a future alcoholic. If only you could see my blood lines hahaha.


I think its just the cold northern thing. Russians, Alaskans, and Finns, the three heaviest drinking folk I know. I guess when you are stuck in the cold dark for half the year, its either learn to drink, or suicide. Or both.
I don't really drink so much anymore, but when I did, I was all bout whiskey and beer. Not mixed, just my drinks of choice. Irish coffee if the night got on too long. And of course regional things. There is no way to deny that a fresh Pina Colada out of a coconut on some white sand beach of the carribean is a magical thing.


----------



## wildboy860

I am an alchie at my core, so I'll drink whatever is at hand. I like to mix vodka with some kinda flavored beer or and kinda booze with flavored beer or sometimes ill mix spacebag, boooze and flavored beer. but this old bay and steele thing sounds like somethin to try.


----------



## bryanpaul

another good one is the "Sidewalk Clam" ......you git a bottle of clamato (on EBT, naturally) and pour it in your beer......MMMMMMMM....fuckin goooood....and it's alot cheaper than buyin the Budweiser "Chelada" shit (although i do sometimes)


----------



## Cardboard

Other bad recipes:
1 part vodka+ 1 part redwine (by part, I mean bottle)= really bad self-fortified wine
Old E+Orange mad dog=super brass monkey


----------



## Cardboard

bryanpaul said:


> another good one is the "Sidewalk Clam" ......you git a bottle of clamato (on EBT, naturally) and pour it in your beer......MMMMMMMM....fuckin goooood....and it's alot cheaper than buyin the Budweiser "Chelada" shit (although i do sometimes)


That's just "red-beer" Bryan. Thats been around a lot longer than sidewalk slam. I remember my dad drinking those to fix hangovers when I was a kid.


----------



## bryanpaul

Cardboard said:


> That's just "red-beer" Bryan.


shutup  ...... your dad didnt drink em sprawled out on SIDEWALKS under awnings in the rain!!!


Good way to flavor up your beer is to get those propel fitness water powder packets, or something similar(again, EBT) mix one in there...they make these little liquid dropper bottles for flavoring your water and i tried with peach flavor, but it was yucky.......but yeah




*PLUS*



EQUALS


----------



## river dog

hahaha michelada, but mix your own, cheap mexican beer, clamatto and hot sauces! dont get drunk on that shit though, ya might kill someone...works well for cold weather

i met this group of rastamen drinking soymilk and rum, soymilk sounds pricey for the road though


----------



## Deleted member 125

DERAILER!!! 1/3 cheap 40, 1/3 four lkoo or jooze or whatever nasty horrible "energy" drink booze thats 12%, then 1/3 NIGHTTRAIN! get ready to be derailed from society phantom 13!!


----------



## wizehop

Cardboard said:


> Other bad recipes:
> 1 part vodka+ 1 part redwine (by part, I mean bottle)= really bad self-fortified wine
> Old E+Orange mad dog=super brass monkey


 
Worst recipe ever...red wine and my GF, FUUCK that shit


----------



## Alaska

Cardboard said:


> I think its just the cold northern thing. Russians, Alaskans, and Finns, the three heaviest drinking folk I know. I guess when you are stuck in the cold dark for half the year, its either learn to drink, or suicide. Or both.
> I don't really drink so much anymore, but when I did, I was all bout whiskey and beer. Not mixed, just my drinks of choice. Irish coffee if the night got on too long. And of course regional things. There is no way to deny that a fresh Pina Colada out of a coconut on some white sand beach of the carribean is a magical thing.



Yeah, pretty much. It gets really bad this time of the year, especially. 

Honestly, just whiskey and cherry cola. I'm tempted to try 211 and clam juice, though, fo reals.


----------



## Kim Chee

Earth said:


> A Rasta I knew used to drink Jamacian rum with Ensure, so he could get his "Ensurance"


That shit sounds good.
Tilt now has Penis Colossus in 12% (I mean pina colada), and that is pretty tasty. I can see dumping some rum into that..


----------



## Dmac

well ya just cant go wrong with straight whiskey, but when it is cold it is hard to beat hot chocolate and pepermint schnaps (rumplemints 110 proof works best, but any pepermint schnaps will do). hot toddy = yum!


----------



## brking

night train and red 4 loko isn't as horrable as it sounds. nor is vodka and red 4 loko


----------



## soledad

i mix beer and black coffee sometimes. not a whole lot of coffee. im not really into caffeine and alcohol bought drinks for obvious reasons, so I don't do it that often, but tastes good.


----------



## Matt Derrick

bryanpaul said:


> another good one is the "Sidewalk Clam" ......you git a bottle of clamato (on EBT, naturally) and pour it in your beer......MMMMMMMM....fuckin goooood....and it's alot cheaper than buyin the Budweiser "Chelada" shit (although i do sometimes)


 
you totally get extra points for taking the time to code each link to give us this awesome visual representation 

i think this should be a requirement for this thread.


----------



## travelin

my wife LOVES those cheladas.

i dont always drink, but when i do i prefer a shiner bock with a dash of clamato and some tobasco.


----------



## dharma bum

fuck this mixing shit. fuck the sidewalk slams. 
four words: whiskey straight no chaser.
(usually royal club or canadian mist)


----------



## Matt Derrick

dharma bum said:


> fuck this mixing shit. fuck the sidewalk slams.
> four words: whiskey straight no chaser.
> (usually royal club or canadian mist)


 
well that's just unimaginative.


----------



## dharma bum

Matt Pist said:


> well that's just unimaginative.


 
still gets the job done.


----------



## Cardboard

Sanitary ethanol works too. Even faster than whiskey.


dharma bum said:


> still gets the job done.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Cardboard said:


> Sanitary ethanol works too. Even faster than whiskey.


 
now THAT'S imaginative!


----------



## dharma bum

MOUTHWASH BITCHES!


----------



## dharma bum

dharma bum said:


> MOUTHWASH BITCHES!


 
just threw up in my mouth a little thinking about that...


----------



## Cardboard

dharma bum said:


> MOUTHWASH BITCHES!


I bought a few bottles of mouthwash for some natives on a res in Arizona. At first I was a bit confused about why I had to go buy 4 liters of mouthwash, but when we went under a bridge, and they started passing the bottle, I realized what was going on. Fucked. Sure, its kind of like peppermint schnapps, but I would also turn that shit down as fast as mouthwash.
Guhhh, when you gotta go all out like that, I prefer staying sober.


----------



## travelin

Reckon im old enough to drink for the taste of it, not for the buzz, cause i been there, done that plenty times.

I like a shot of hot damn from time to time, but i gotta be careful cause dat ole demon booze done got on my back with spurs and rode me hard for many years untill i managed to throw him.

And no, i aint judging no one.


----------



## dharma bum

right! the only res i've been on was around buffalo, and they didn't fucking play. i saw them burn down all kinds of shit just for the hell of it. cheap smokes though.

back on topic... i know i said "fuck sidewalk slams" but i just shared one with some folks yesterday. to be honest, i'll drink what i can get (not a huge fan of clear liquor though)


----------



## bryanpaul

*AHEM.............are we getting off track here?.............. RECIPES FOR DISASTER BITCHES!!!!!!
ok since we'v got talk of mouthwash going on....here's one from Asheville NC called a "Chad Slam" named after a dude named Chad we used to kick it with....dood spent like over 100$ of his EBT card on overpriced organic vanilla extract from the one overpriced organic food market right in town......and Cheerwine (cherry soda only found in the southeast)...Dr. Pepper is an acceptable substitute..........


----------



## bwad99

Cardboard said:


> Other bad recipes:
> 1 part vodka+ 1 part redwine (by part, I mean bottle)= really bad self-fortified wine
> Old E+Orange mad dog=super brass monkey


fuck yes, if only I could find the shit. 

In the past half year i've gotten into pouring liqour straight into my tallboy. I had a friend who would dump skittles into a half full forty and let it sit then drink it later. Right now im drinking st ides + bourbon. hold it down.


----------



## Alaska

Seagrams 7 Dark Honey + Jim Beam Devil's Cut + Cherry Coke for flavor

This is the shit that kills us while blindly loving every minute of it.


----------



## Redd Capp

What the diffrence between Bourban and Whiskey? I drink Jim Beam Straight and put Jack Danials in my morning Coffee.


----------



## dharma bum

Redd Capp said:


> What the diffrence between Bourban and Whiskey? I drink Jim Beam Straight and put Jack Danials in my morning Coffee.


 

i've heard that it's where it's make... i.e. bourbon is make in kentucky and whiskey elsewhere. i think it has to do with bourbon being stored in barrels that are charred on the inside, gives it a richer taste i guess. whiskey is stored in non-charred barrels. 
someone please correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## Redd Capp

As I recall Scotch has to be made in Scottland. Jack Danials is a sour mash and even though its made in KY its not a bourbon. Boarbans seem to be sweeter then straigte whiskey. At my cigar club one of the 1% brought in a 500.00 bottle of scotch for the holidays . Glen Grant Scotch http://www.maltmadness.com/whisky/glen-grant.html


----------



## Redd Capp

Kesslers "Smooth as silk" Whiskey This stuff is underrated and often forggoten in the back of the bar


----------



## Blackout Beetle

Two of my homekids invented Trainwrecks, which consists of vodka, spacebag, steel reserve and sprite. LMAO


----------



## Blackout Beetle

I usually just drink the typical shit, Steel Reserve, Hurricane, Camo, Earthquake if I'm feeling ballsy...


----------



## Deleted member 125

beetle are you a underage girl?


----------



## acer910

^^^

dont know if its already been posted... 
Gutter slam! Listerene and flavored beer.


----------



## bryanpaul

acer910 said:


> ^^^
> 
> dont know if its already been posted...
> Gutter slam! Listerene and flavored beer.


if you got the means to buy beer ("flavored" beer at that) in the first place....why the fuck you drinkin listo !?!
that shit is for emergency situations only in my opinion..........


----------



## Blackout Beetle

cantcureherpes said:


> beetle are you a underage girl?


 
Why have you met me before you kinda look familiar.


----------



## acer910

bryanpaul said:


> if you got the means to buy beer ("flavored" beer at that) in the first place....why the fuck you drinkin listo !?!
> that shit is for emergency situations only in my opinion..........


 
if you only have enough cash for one beer and your at some dry party and theres listo in the bathroom. it happens


----------



## eclipse

tilts/4 locos/ joose, etc. , cause they're easy to steal, mixed with water cause they're fuckin nasty


----------



## acer910

they arent that bad if you let them go flat

and they arent really that bad anyways....


----------



## Deleted member 125

Blackout Beetle said:


> Why have you met me before you kinda look familiar.


your sister bought me, yourself, and yer partner dirty dog tickets to the fest, but after seeing the homebum we were camping with beat up yer partner and realizing you cared about nothing but tall cans of 211, and you being under age and most likely a runawayi lost interest in being around you.


----------



## Blackout Beetle

Did that happen? Fuck if I'd know =P That sounds like a number of situations I could've possibly been in... oooh, Mike's Harder Cranberry Lemonade is the shit and makes excellent slams.


----------



## SeeYouInIceland

i recently landed in asheville. i wandered around for an hour trying to find cheap beer, asking people along the way, getting discouraged after finding nothing but booze "boutiques", then i stumbled on a four-pump station where just about every 24oz from bud light to 211 was a dollar. i don't know how expensive beer is where you're from, but i was giggling like a little girl.

http://www.travbuddy.com/blog/archives/224-Top-Ten-Cheapest-Places-To-Buy-A-Beer..html


----------



## Blackout Beetle

bryanpaul said:


> *AHEM.............are we getting off track here?.............. RECIPES FOR DISASTER BITCHES!!!!!!
> ok since we'v got talk of mouthwash going on....here's one from Asheville NC called a "Chad Slam" named after a dude named Chad we used to kick it with....dood spent like over 100$ of his EBT card on overpriced organic vanilla extract from the one overpriced organic food market right in town......and Cheerwine (cherry soda only found in the southeast)...Dr. Pepper is an acceptable substitute..........


 

Hmmmmmm.... I wonder how that tastes...


----------



## chilidog

MANG! its tang that you make with milk instead of water! its like liquid creamsicle. its not really booze but it might be good with vodka


----------



## outskirts

I prefer hard liquor straight up, usually whiskey or rum.
However I did come up with a drink once while camping in Ohio.
I was camping near this rebuilt pioneer cabin/site/thing?, and they had a little herb patch outside the door, so I helped myself
to some fresh mint that was growing there. It was a chilly evening so I took some back to my fire and made mint tea. I found
some natural cane sugar packets I had tucked away and cracked open a bottle of Wild Turkey that I had with me and added
both. I call that drink Campfire Julep, and damn did that hit the spot that night, I slept real good.


----------



## woodstack

2/6 of vodka + 15 case of beer + can of concentrated frozen lime juice = good.

mixer all up it a clean jerry can for more hype


----------



## daveycrockett

remember when joose had the caffiene in it that shit was so fuckin good i have a friend who owns a store saving me a few cases still red and orange fourloko till the summer with the caffiene still, cant wait. this weekend at nycs parade i shared vodka and oj half gallon oj to a fifth of vodka then beers withmy friend, thenst pattys boston a fifth to the face with sparkling cran juice till fights and shit talking ensued fuckin cops throwin my shit around. and beeeers beers beers. cheap shit gives me heartburn though anyone else? gosling 151 yeahman


----------

